# 1000w HPS at 1000bulbs.com



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 18, 2012)

1000bulbs.com/category/1000-watt-high-pressure-sodium-lamps/

I am checking out the Philips Ceramalux with an initial 140,000 lumens for $38.25 (what does that spell on the telephone keypad?) as opposed to the Eye Hortilux, which I have wanted to get for years and has 145,000 initial lumens for $100.  The Eye Hortilux supposedly produces more blue light.  Which of the two would you get?  I have never used either, but I want to use a new 1000w bulb for the Royal Purple Kush.  (Well, actually two new 1000w bulbs.)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2012)

I personally have not found expensive bulbs to be any better than inexpensive bulbs.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

for flowering i look for bulbs with enhanced red/orange spectrum.

the one im using now is great and not expensive really, i also like HTGsupplys bulbs, they always upgrade you to the Agrosuns.

hxxp://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SOHP160 one im trying now, can be found for half the price most places, paid like $25-30 for mine.


----------



## stevetberry (Feb 18, 2012)

I have always used the Eye Hortilux Enhanced which does have more blue light and have never used the less expenisve ones so I have nothing to compare it to.  As I have added lights to my grow my blulbs have gotten out of wack on when to change them and right now I have a new bulb in one hood and the other two hoods have bulbs that are on there 3rd grow.  The new bulb is a lot whitter (blue) than the other two blulbs which look orange and all three are the same kind of bulbs.  I always replace my blulbs every 3 grows so this will be there last grow.  I only use these bulbs for flowering.  Since the new bulb is so close to the other bulbs and the fact that there are different strains in the closet, I cannot tell if the newer bulb is doing better.  My girls are about one week from done.  JMO.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

i notice a big differnce between bulbs, i have a normal bulb for a 400watt, it has more of a white light to it to the human eye, buds grow less compact  and had more streching overall with it than when i switched it to a "enhanced spectrum" bulb.

havent compared to 600 watts and + though which is almost double lumens than a 400, may be less noticble with them.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 18, 2012)

Ive never needed "good" bulbs. 

They might be better but not at the cost.


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I personally have not found expensive bulbs to be any better than inexpensive bulbs.






			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive never needed "good" bulbs.
> 
> They might be better but not at the cost.



:yeahthat:

I use nothing but the cheapos from 1000 bulbs...I just change them a lil more often.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 18, 2012)

The *only* reason I have never bought a Hortilux is their humongous price.  I may as well get four Precision bulbs for slightly more than one Hortilux.


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice description,Thanks for sharing the information.


----------

